
Ting Mobile, it’s a DISH thing - whoopdedo
https://ting.com/blog/ting-mobile-its-a-dish-thing/
======
whoopdedo
Someone in the comments linked to a transcript of a conference call for
investors. Dish, which already owns Boost Mobile, is specifically buying the
Ting subscriber base and rights to purchase the Ting brand in the future. The
current Ting Mobile will operate the backend under contract. They also have
fiber service in 6 cities which is not part of this deal.

